
How I became a soldier in the Georgia-Russia cyberwar - Evgeny Morozov - robg
http://www.slate.com/id/2197514
======
noonespecial
How I became a _script-kiddie_ in the Georgia-Russia _flame_ war -

That's more like it. The whole thing would have been funny if it weren't for
the actual tanks and stuff.

~~~
tlrobinson
I read the article and was about to post the exact same thing.

I mean it sounds like one of his "weapons" as a "soldier" of this "cyberwar"
went something like this...

    
    
        document.body.appendChild(iframe = document.createElement("iframe"));
        window.setInterval(function() { iframe.src = "http://some-georgia-website.ge/"; }, 100);

------
dougp
If anything this article shows just how exagerated the whole "cyber war" has
been.

~~~
fauigerzigerk
Exagerated in terms of complexity and conspiracy, but not in terms of effects
probably. Nationalist mass rage is in a way much more scary than some
government action.

------
Hexstream
Shouldn't 1000 requests per second coming from a single IP address trigger a
firewall rule?...

------
rw
_All I had to do was create a blank text file, copy and paste the URLs of any
Web sites that I wanted to attack, specify how many times these sites should
be pinged, and copy and paste a few lines of code from the original
instructions._

...

~~~
mynameishere
_The last bit was to rename it with a .BAT extension, instantly converting it
into a file that Windows recognizes as an executable program._

 _My e-Molotov cocktail was ready to go. I just had to double-click the
file..._

Yeah. Let's roll!

------
crazyirish
reading this just hurts.

